# sunk fence



## tuna (Jan 18, 2010)

_a ditch, one side of which is made into a retaining wall so as to enclose an area of land while remaining hidden in the total landscape._

Καμιά ιδέα για την ελληνική απόδοση; Αυτό το sunk fence βρίσκεται σ' ένα _sunken lawn_, που επίσης δεν ξέρω πώς να μεταφράσω...


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 18, 2010)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον. Βλέπω ότι τα λένε και ha-ha.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 18, 2010)

Καλημέρα (και χπ :))

Ξέρω για υπόσκαφα σπίτια, που έχουν τεχνικά μια μακρινή συγγένεια με αυτό που περιγράφεις, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν μπορείς να αναφερθείς σε υπόσκαφους φράχτες ή υπόσκαφες πρασιές. Απλώς ρίχνω εδώ την ιδέα, να υπάρχει αν δεν βρεθεί κάτι καλύτερο.

*Edit:* Τώρα είδα και τη φωτό του Αμβρόσιου. Να διορθώσω την παραπάνω «μακρινή συγγένεια» που έγραψα σε «πολύ πολύ μακρινή συγγένεια» :).


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 18, 2010)

Μια προσωρινή ιδέα που χρησιμοποιεί τεχνική ορολογία είναι "φράχτης αντιστήριξης". Αλλιώς, "γρανότοιχος". Η παραπάνω εικόνα ήταν sunk fence διπλής όψεως. Αυτός εδώ είναι μονής:


----------



## nickel (Jan 18, 2010)

Από Answers.com:
A walled ditch or sunken obstacle, such as a hedge, serving especially as a barrier to livestock without impairing the view or scenic appeal. Also called _ha-ha_.

Πιστεύω ότι η έμφαση πρέπει να δοθεί στο _θαμμένο, βυθισμένο_. Προτείνω (ιδιαίτερα για λογοτεχνία) _χωστός φράχτης_. Αλλιώς, μεταφράζουμε απλώς το _ditch_: χαντάκι, τάφρος.


----------



## tuna (Jan 18, 2010)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους. Στην πραγματικότητα, είχα το _ha ha_, που με οδήγησε στο _sunken fence_. Φαντάζομαι ότι είναι κάτι σαν τη δεύτερη εικόνα που ανέβασε ο Αμβρόσιος. Όμως, θα μπορούσαμε να ονομάσουμε κάτι τέτοιο _χωστό φράχτη_; Μήπως τελικά είναι προτιμότερος ο _γρανότοιχος_, που προτείνει ο Α.;

Αγαπητέ μου Δόκτορα, ευχαριστώ για τα χπ, αλλά δεν γιόρταζα...

_sunk fence_, ήθελα να πω. Βλέπετε, έχω και το _sunken lawn_...


----------



## nickel (Jan 18, 2010)

Και στις δύο περιπτώσεις έχουμε φράκτη που εμποδίζει τα ζώα να περάσουν και αφήνει ανεμπόδιστη τη θέα, επειδή ο φράκτης είναι χαμηλότερος από την επιφάνεια του λιβαδιού, σε βαθούλωμα ή σε τάφρο. Η αντιστήριξη μπορεί να είναι κανονικότατη ασχήμια μπροστά στα μάτια μας και η δουλειά της είναι να μη φύγουν τα χώματα, όχι να μη βολτάρουν ελεύθερα τα ζωντανά.


----------



## Elsa (Jan 18, 2010)

Δεν νομίζω να έχουμε στη γλώσσα μας κάτι που να περιγράφει την περίφραξη που συνδυάζεται με όρυγμα ώστε να είναι αφανής και να επιτρέπει την ανεμπόδιστη απόλαυση του τοπίου. Οι φράχτες κάθε είδους, μου φαίνεται ταιριάζουν περισσότερο στην κουλτούρα μας… 
Μάλλον περιφραστικά πρέπει να το πεις. 

Η γράνα έχω την εντύπωση οτι έχει σχέση με ροή νερού, ενώ αυτό εδώ δεν έχει.

(στο μυαλό μου είσαι, βρε Nickel! :))


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 18, 2010)

Κάποιες επισημάνσεις. Καταρχήν, η γράνα δεν είναι απαραιτήτως για το νερό. Έτσι νομίζω τουλάχιστον. Υπάρχει και η Μάχη της Γράνας (όταν ο Κολοκοτρώνης άνοιξε γράνα και την έστησε στους Τούρκους εκεί).

Όσον αφορά τη λειτουργία του sunk fence, λειτουργεί δευτερευόντως και για την αντιστήριξη των χωμάτων.

_"Grills of iron are very necessary ornaments in the lines of walks, to extend the view, and to shew the country to advantage. At present we frequently make thoroughviews, call'd Ah, Ah, which are openings in the walls, without grills, to the very level of the walks, with a large and deep ditch at the foot of them, *lined on both sides to sustain the earth*, and prevent the getting over; which surprises the eye upon coming near it, and makes one cry, Ah! Ah! from whence it takes its name. This sort of opening is haha, on some occasions, to be preferred, for that it does not at all interrupt the prospect, as the bars of a grill do."_
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ha-ha


----------



## tuna (Jan 18, 2010)

nickel said:


> Και στις δύο περιπτώσεις έχουμε φράκτη που εμποδίζει τα ζώα να περάσουν και αφήνει ανεμπόδιστη τη θέα, επειδή ο φράκτης είναι χαμηλότερος από την επιφάνεια του λιβαδιού, σε βαθούλωμα ή σε τάφρο.



Ναι, περί αυτού πρόκειται. To sunken lawn (με το ha ha του) ανήκει σε εγγλέζικο αρχοντικό του 17ου αιώνα.

Σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι. Μα, πόσα ξέρετε! _Η γράνα, ας πούμε, είναι μια λέξη που εγώ σήμερα άκουσα (ή μάλλον είδα) για πρώτη φορά..._


----------



## Elsa (Jan 18, 2010)

Πρόσφατα την ακούσαμε στην -ιστορική πια- 



... Θαρρώ όμως οτι την είχα ξανακούσει και σε στίχο του Θανάση Παπακωνσταντίνου. Πού να' ναι κείνος ο Daeman να τον ρωτήσω;


----------



## daeman (Jan 18, 2010)

Στις Κυκλάδες και την Κρήτη λέγεται τράφος. 
Δεν βρήκα καλύτερη φωτογραφία, αλλά είναι το πέτρινο τμήμα πάνω από τα κεφάλια των εκδρομέων εδώ:




Ίσως όμως είναι πολύ ιδιωματικό για το κείμενό σου. 
Εγώ πάντως μάλλον θα το έβαζα, έστω και με υποσημείωση, γιατί κι εμένα μ' αρέσει να ανακαλύπτω καινούργιες λέξεις διαβάζοντας. :)


@Έλσα: μ' έπιασες αδιάβαστο, απροετοίμαστο, ανόρεχτο για αναζήτηση σε βάθος. Μου έβαλες την ιδέα, όμως...;)


----------



## nickel (Jan 18, 2010)

ΠαπΛεξ:

*τράφος*
ο / τράφος, ἡ, ΝΜΑ· *τάφρος*· || (νεοελλ.) 1. ανάχωμα κατά μήκος τάφρου από το χώμα που έχει εκσκαφεί· 2. περίβολος από πέτρες χωρίς κονίαμα, ξερολιθιά· 3. (στον Ερωτόκρ.) σωρός πραγμάτων που σχηματίζουν τοίχο («τω σκοτωμένω τα κορμιά, που κοίτουνταν αντάμη, τράφους εκάναν και βουνιά»).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 18, 2010)

Αυτό στη φωτο δεν είναι τυπική ξερολιθιά;

Πού να τον προλάβεις; :)


----------



## Elsa (Jan 18, 2010)

Αυτό που δείχνει η εικόνα σου, μοιάζει πιο πολύ με τις _πεζούλες_, τους αναλημματικούς τοίχους από ξερολιθιά, που διαμορφώνουν τις πλαγιές στα περισσότερα νησιά μας (κυρίως) και η οποία είχε το διπλό σκοπό να συγκρατεί το έδαφος και να κάνει ευκολότερη την καλλιέργειά του (αφού η πλαγιά γινόταν κλιμακωτή).
Εδώ, πεζούλες στην Τήνο:


----------



## Costas (Jan 18, 2010)

Το χωστός φράχτης είναι ωραίο. Στο μήκος κύματος του φράχτη αντιστήριξης θα μπορούσε και "αναλημματικός φράχτης". Αλλά το "χωστός" μου φαίνεται το πιο κοντινό στο "sunk".


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 18, 2010)

Και μια και μιλάμε για φράχτες.

Από το ΛΝΕΓ: 

*φράχτης*
μόνιμη ή πρόχειρη κατασκευή που περικλείει ανοιχτό χώρο.

Από το ΛΚΝ: 
*φράχτης* ο [fráxtis] & φράκτης ο [fráktis] Ο10 : χτιστή ξύλινη, μεταλλική κτλ. κατασκευή (μονιμότερη ή πρόχειρη), που οριοθετεί, που περιβάλλει ένα χώρο, μια έκταση, κυρίως για να εμποδίζει την προσπέλαση τρίτων: Πήδησε το φράχτη και μπήκε στην αυλή. Tα κάγκελα του φράχτη θέλουν βάψιμο. || φυσική περίφραξη από φυτά, θάμνους κτλ.: ~ από βάτα / καλαμιές.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 24, 2014)

To *privacy fence* έχει κάποια ειδική ονομασία στα ελληνικά;


----------



## nickel (Nov 24, 2014)

Zazula said:


> To *privacy fence* έχει κάποια ειδική ονομασία στα ελληνικά;



Καλημέρα. Θα το λέγαμε «φράχτη οπτικής απομόνωσης» ή είναι κάτι περισσότερο;


----------



## Zazula (Nov 24, 2014)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Θα το λέγαμε «φράχτη οπτικής απομόνωσης» ή είναι κάτι περισσότερο;


Ξερωγώ, στα αμερικάνικα είναι αρκετά κοινός όρος, και σε προφορικό επίπεδο ύφους. Αναρωτιόμουν αν μπορούμε να έχουμε κάτι απλό να το αποδίδει.


----------



## nickel (Nov 24, 2014)

Το κοινό και προφορικό στα καθ' ημάς είναι «να φτιάξουμε ένα φράχτη / να ψηλώσουμε το φράχτη να μη μας βλέπουν».


----------



## Zazula (Nov 24, 2014)

Υποθέτω η ανάγκη των Αμερικανών να προσδιορίσουν το είδος του φράχτη προέκυψε απ' το ότι αυτός είναι "συμπαγής", πληροφορία η οποία δεν μεταφέρεται απλώς και μόνον απ' το σκέτο ουσιαστικό.


----------



## nickel (Nov 24, 2014)

Zazula said:


> αυτός είναι "συμπαγής", πληροφορία η οποία δεν μεταφέρεται απλώς και μόνον απ' το σκέτο ουσιαστικό.


Μπράβο, εκεί αναφερόταν η ερώτησή μου, αν είναι κάτι περισσότερο. Ένας από τους γενικότερους σκοπούς που έχουν οι φράκτες είναι η απομόνωση («privacy fencing» στη Wikipedia). Ο όρος δηλαδή είναι αναπόφευκτα γενικότερος και αφορά τη λειτουργία, όχι τα υλικά κατασκευής (privacy fencing παρέχουν και τα hedges). Στα ελληνικά δεν πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει αντίστοιχος όρος με γενική και ασαφή ονομασία αλλά ειδική και σαφή περιγραφή της λειτουργίας και του τρόπου κατασκευής. Οπότε ξεκίνα για μακρινάρι: συμπαγής φράχτης οπτικής απομόνωσης.


----------

